# Husband's femal best friend



## xbgx (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, 
My husband and I have been married for 2 1/2 years. We met online he lived in Canada and moved down here to be with me. He hasn't been able to make friends until like 4 or 5 months ago he met this girl from work. They started texting constantly, he ended up telling me that he wasn't sure if he wanted to be with me. I started getting suspicious that it had something to do with her but he told me that it was because of how I've been treating him. (which i do admit i haven't been a very good wife). instead of coming to see me during his lunch break, he'd stay and hang out with her, every time we'd fight she'd show up and he'd leave with her. one night i went out of town around 9pm and got a call from my sister that he had her over and they were "watching a movie" she is married and has a 3 yr old and her 3 yr old was with her that night. then, i read some emails between them and he was saying stuff like "i would compete with your husband but i don't want to ruin your's and your daughter's lives" and some said "come over my wife is sleeping" i then knew something was going on and called him every name in the book and was ready for a divorce. once he realized i was serious he started saying he was in love with me again and regret saying he ever wasn't. He claimed the emails were jokes and he was not serious one bit. I ended up taking him back thinking i believed him but told him he cannot continue being friends with her. we've been breaking it off every couple of weeks because i just can't get over the emails and feeling like he has feelings for her. after he stops talking to her for about a week, i start to feel bad because he has no other friends no one else to talk to you so i tell him he be friends with her again and i'll try to trust him with her. this has been going on for a couple months. i just cannot get over what he said to her in those emails and how he invited her over when i left town and how much they text! during the times i let them be friends, they text all day, everyday. he promises that he has no feelings for her but the emails did not seem like he was joking around and even if they were, just knowing that he has a FEMALE BEST FRIEND bugs me. i hate that she gets most of his attention and i always think that if he doesn't have feelings for her now, he will develop feelings for her because of how close they are. we decided to break it off again because we fight too much because of her, i don't trust him and he can't stand that. i feel that if he truly loved me, i should come first and he should stop talking to her completely because he knows how much it hurts me and i feel so bad because he has no other friends. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

They are having an affair and you are enabling it by not putting your foot down. Call her husband today and tell him what's going on without letting ur hubby or her know so as not to give them time to get theirstory straight. Its absolutely an affair. She's not a friend. 5he fact that he's had her in your marital home is reprehensible. Its audacious. Scheming while you're asleep. Hope you didn't sponsor him for citizenship. Do not get pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You may want to post this. In the Coping withInfidelity section thread for more responses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## longshot (Jul 17, 2011)

xbgx said:


> Hi,
> i feel that if he truly loved me, i should come first and he should stop talking to her completely because he knows how much it hurts me


Absolutely. 

Don't ever let anyone tell you that's not reason enough alone. If he's not willing to take care of your heart before all other concerns of his own, he's not taking the best care of you. Wanting the best kind of love for yourself is ok. 

I hope he hears you.


----------



## xbgx (Aug 1, 2011)

longshot said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Don't ever let anyone tell you that's not reason enough alone. If he's not willing to take care of your heart before all other concerns of his own, he's not taking the best care of you. Wanting the best kind of love for yourself is ok.
> 
> I hope he hears you.



Thank you!


----------

